# Gulfport/Biloxi, April?



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

What's going on in the Gulfport Biloxi area right now? My birthday is in a week and a half and my wife offered to go to Gulfport for the weekend for some fising. I dont usually hit the saltwater till the beginning of summer, so I just dont know what is going on and where this time of year. I do know that the bull reds are running off the barrier islands, but they are out of my reach. What fishing can I get into with a gheenoe clone (with very low freeboard) and a 6hp motor? I'm thinking either back bay or bernard's bayou. What's biting in there and on what?


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've heard the Reds and Specks are biting around the Bay St. Louis bridge on artificial swim baits under a popping rig.  The White trout are starting to bite good where you can find some inshore deep holes. They are biting on the bottom on dead shrimp, squid, or fresh cut croaker.  Also hearing there are a lot of triple tail. Follow a string of crab pots and they like to shade their eyes under the corks.  They generally hit live shrimp. Just cast a few feet past them then reel up close.  Good Luck!


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oops! Just saw the date and when you were coming. Sorry too late!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually didn't go because I got no info. Wasn't going to waste mey time. We are going tomorrow though... not taking the boat and probably no rods either... I dont figure that there is much to catch from shore other than hardheads...

Last hardhead that I caught, caught me back (BAD) and ended up repeatedly losing conciousness on a kayak... Ended up in ER... Not fun!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Trip to Gulfport came and went... Caught nothing... :-[


----------

